
Disappearance of Frederick Valentich - netgusto
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disappearance_of_Frederick_Valentich
======
netgusto
Also, this video details some intriguing aspects of the case :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je_bJ95MVmU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je_bJ95MVmU)

